# Sponsoring Bands?



## Recover Clothing (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it a good idea or bad idea? 

There are tons of benefits depending on how many followers the band has especially if you can get pictures of them wearing your stuff on stage. That way more people see it than just the people who go. Just for the price of a few shirts. I've sent two bands a couple shirts recently, but neither have played shows yet.

So waste of shirts or good publicity?


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, 
Im kinda thinking about the same thing youre thinking. I was thinking about sponsoring one of the student dodgeball teams competing in the annual tournament at my high school. Over 3 days, i would say 1000 people go and i think it would be good advertising. All i would have to do is pay the entry fee for a team, which is $35, and i get my name on the back of their shirt, and possibly even a shoutout or a "sponsored by Plus 37 Research". If i sell two shirts from the deal, i pretty much make my money back. I would think its the same idea as having bands rep your line. I like the idea..


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

i support those ideas.... those are some of the good ways to put your name out there. just don't forget to put a good quality artwork and print on the shirts.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know, our line has gotten a few well known celebrities to wearing our shirts and it has generated some online sales, but for how big the celeb is, I'm surprised the response has been pretty small. It seems a smaller band wouldn't generate any sales.
Maybe I'm not taking advantage of the pictures as much as I should. What would you do with some band photos in your shirts?


----------



## Recover Clothing (Feb 9, 2011)

Who's the celebrity wearing your shirts? 

I would say the bands wearing my shirts, Transmit Now, Ice Nine Kills are pretty popular. At least to get my logo and name out there. If tons of people see them wearing my shirts it's bound to generate at least a few sales. Enough to pay for the free shirt I gave them at least.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

We got lucky the singer from the band Train- Pat Monahan has been buying and wearing our shirts on stage. Train is a huge band. His picture is on our website, you can click on our signature if you'd like to see. It probably generated 10 to 20 shirts selling directly from fans of the band. Maybe I'm not using the pictures effectively. Your right though giving a couple of shirts out is a small investment to get your shirts scene. I'll take a peek at your sight.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! I really like your site! Who's your site provider? You do a good job showcasing the bands. Awesome site Alex.


----------



## Recover Clothing (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! and wow Train! That's amazing dude. Good job for that. Honestly I wouldn't even care if I made sales if someone as big as Train wore my shirts haha. Wow.


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

IMHO, using a very popular celebrity (or big name celebrity) to wear you t-shirt (and hoping to boost your sales out of it) is not a good idea if your company name is not as big as the celebrity.

people might say "wow, that's a cool shirt Brad Pitt is wearing!...that's probably one of Christian Audigier stuff".... even if that's only printed by you in your garage.

you know what i mean?


but if you get a no-name-yet band, or semi-celebrity-in-your-town band, or school band, to wear your stuff... i think you will have more chance on that.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats a great point JohnBee!!!! A smaller band probably connects with thier fans at a more personal level. Plus they are more likely to help promote your product because they have less restrictions. I have a couple smaller bands that I am in contact with, I am definatly now considering giving them a shirt or two. 
Also in an earlier post you mention how quality prints are most important. I'd love your input on my site and/or prints. that goes for anyone. Please let me know what you think 

Thanks!


----------



## Sun Turtle (Sep 2, 2010)

From previous life experience in marketing you need to do more than just pop a picture of the band member wearing the shirt on your site. Do you Tweet? Are you on Facebook? Especially in the demographics of band member fans you need to make sure to use these pictures in your social media marketing. Ask Pat Monahan if you can get a video of him with the shirt and put it on youtube. Cross promotion for you and the band. Do you have a blog or newsletter? Use those pictures to their full benefit.


----------



## ViciousHistory (Jan 20, 2011)

Sponsoring bands has its advantages and disadvantages. I wouldn't recommend it if you are just starting out because your inventory is just too important and valuable. I think it all comes down to finding the right band to represent your brand. They are essentially walking billboards for your brand and you want to make sure that they appeal to your target audience. I see far too many brands trying to sponsor as many bands as they can and then being stuck with no inventory. If you choose the band path, start with one band and work on an agreement towards how many shirts you are going to send.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

Sun Turtle said:


> From previous life experience in marketing you need to do more than just pop a picture of the band member wearing the shirt on your site. Do you Tweet? Are you on Facebook? Especially in the demographics of band member fans you need to make sure to use these pictures in your social media marketing. Ask Pat Monahan if you can get a video of him with the shirt and put it on youtube. Cross promotion for you and the band. Do you have a blog or newsletter? Use those pictures to their full benefit.


Thanks Turtle!! We are using our social sites to promote. Posting on Trains facebook and commenting on the youtube videos. I does help bring some traffic. But, by no means are hundreds of Train fans pouring into our site. I feel like there is another way to use his pictures that I'm not doing. Any ideas?
Thanks for your great advice. We really appreciate it.


----------



## Sun Turtle (Sep 2, 2010)

Had another thought. Run a band fan design contest. You and the band pick the winner, maybe offer up a meet and greet, free concert tickets, autographed t shirt they designed. Send press releases (a very FREE and overlooked way of promoting your product) announcing the contest and prize to radio and tv stations, twitter, blogs, newspapers, magazines, etc. Even if it is a popular local band, hit up the local and regional entertainment scene magazine, blog site. If the band is on youtube, see if you can do a quick promo commercial on their channel and reach the worldwide fans they may have. If you do a meet and greet take lots of pictures and/or video.


----------

